# c&o looking freight house



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello all, I have had this for a while picked it up in a junk store i frequent ,needs some TLC but i thought it was worth saving.All wood kit ,looks like it could be c&o.It is o scale


----------



## WaltP (Jan 21, 2013)

I think you should leave most of it as is. Many prototypes need a little TLC.


----------

